# Chuck N' Butt



## Cliff H. (Jul 20, 2006)

I am doing a 5lb butt and a 3lb chuck roast.  Never done them before but I have read thru all pertaining threads and have some idea what should happen.  The wind is very calm today in Ar.  The temp is going to be 100+ on this fine day. 

 I am about to head to Bed Bath and Beyond and pick up a Maverick. 
 Running in and out of the house to check temps has got to stop. :badgrin:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 20, 2006)

Sweeeeeeeet!  Good luck Cliff!  Keep us posted!  Buying the Maverick is a very good decision and money well spent!


----------



## wittdog (Jul 20, 2006)

All right Cliff get smoking.....


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 20, 2006)

Looks good Cliff, keep us posted


----------



## chris1237 (Jul 20, 2006)

Looks good cliff!! Those mavericks are great. It is nice not to have to run out every few min to check your pit temp. You can just sit on your ass and watch the tv. Like me :!:


----------



## wittdog (Jul 20, 2006)

chris1237 said:
			
		

> Looks good cliff!! Those mavericks are great. It is nice not to have to run out every few min to check your pit temp. You can just sit on your ass and watch the tv. Like me :!:


I like Bubba's method he watches his temps on TV...


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 20, 2006)

I decided to hold out one more week for the maverick.  :-( 

The good news is that the chargriller is holding temps between 235-250 good today.  I loaded the basket with kingsford. 

I looked around and realized that I was just about out of wood.  I am using mesquite chunks with a mix of pear that is not fully seasoned.

I will just have to take it easy with pear :!:


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 20, 2006)

Butt is at 151 deg.  Been on for a little over five hours.
I will have to dump the ashes in about another hour.

I have got a little lunch on there also


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 20, 2006)

You got that Chargriller cooking up a storm today!!  Looking real good Cliff!


----------



## Finney (Jul 20, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> I decided to hold out one more week for the maverick.  :-(


Order it from here then: http://www.thegadgetsource.com/Merchant ... 1502013733


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 20, 2006)

I am only using pans to avoid the clean up.  Others say it works so I am giving it a go


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 20, 2006)

Still lookin good.....is it lunch time??


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 20, 2006)

I foiled the chuck roast at the 7 hr mark.  Internal temp was 172 deg.
The butt has hit a platue at 158 deg :spell:


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 20, 2006)

Lookin' good so far Ciff :!:


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 20, 2006)

Foiled the butt at 165 deg.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 20, 2006)

On a side note.  While I was out tending to the pit a car rolled down the hill from across the street and took out part of my next door neighbors deck and then bounced off of the corner of the brick structure of his house.   #-o 

Had the car rolled ten feet the other direction it would have rolled thru my privacy fence and possibly bumped into my chargriller.  

That would have pissed me off. :-X


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 20, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> On a side note.  While I was out tending to the pit a car rolled down the hill from across the street and took out part of my next door neighbors deck and then bounced off of the corner of the brick structure of his house.   #-o
> 
> Had the car rolled ten feet the other direction it would have rolled thru my privacy fence and possibly bumped into my chargriller.
> 
> That would have pissed me off. :-X



I woulda been upset too.....no one likes their shi* ruined, or their pork


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 20, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> On a side note.  While I was out tending to the pit a car rolled down the hill from across the street and took out part of my next door neighbors deck and then bounced off of the corner of the brick structure of his house.   #-o
> 
> Had the car rolled ten feet the other direction it would have rolled thru my privacy fence and possibly bumped into my chargriller.
> 
> That would have pissed me off. :-X


Man i'm glad the smoker is okay 
Pics of that would be


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 20, 2006)

Here is the chuck







and here is the butt


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2006)

They look great!  The color is unbelievable!!  You're not enhancing these pics, are ya??  :grin:  :grin: 

How do you like a butt cooked in a pan vs. on a grate?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 20, 2006)

Cliff, I say this very seriously...the color, plus the moisture content, make that look like a first prize butt.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 20, 2006)

To tell the truth,  I have never cooked either until today.  I started at 7:00am and to my disbelief the little 2.75lb chuck roast took 11hrs to get to 200 deg.  I seasoned it like I was preparing to loose a lot of it from run off.  There wasn't much run off so the seasoning really soaked in there and came out very strong.  " Learning Curve"  

The butt was unlike anything I have had before.  I am still forming an opinion.  I went heavy on the Wolfe Rub, Larry will be happy to know that now I have to buy some more.   The tast was very good.  

I am not sure about the greasy part.   

 I am not sure about my pulling  technique either.  I started with two forks but seemed to get thru quicker just seperating fat from meat by feel.   I will probably not use pans next time just to see if there is any noticable difference.

When I have ordered pulled pork in bbq joints it seems that the pork has no fat at all and dry.  

I guess I was expecting butts to be the same. " Another Learning Curve"


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> ... I am not sure about my pulling  technique either.  I started with two forks but seemed to get thru quicker just seperating fat from meat by feel.  ...


Cliff, do you mean that there were still fat pockets or fat balls in the meat?  What was the temp of the butt when you pulled it and how long did you let it rest?


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 20, 2006)

To answer your ? Joker, I pulled the butt at 190 and rested it for two hours in a cooler.  There was a good yield from the butt.  One small ball of fat, a few small pockets here and there.  There was a 1/4" layer off fat that made up the bottom that could have been trimmed. 

I like the taste and the texture of the meat.  I think I am one of those who will use apple juice and cider vinegar to cut down on the greasy feel of the meat.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> To answer your ? Joker, I pulled the butt at 190 and rested it for two hours in a cooler.  There was a good yield from the butt.  One small ball of fat, a few small pockets here and there.  There was a 1/4" layer off fat that made up the bottom that could have been trimmed.


You'll probably get a mixed view here but here's mine.     But 1st, I reread the whole thread and saw that this was your 1st attempt, so, my question about how you like the panned butt over that cooked on a grate...     I like to take my butts to 200 - 205º but will settle for 195º.  I cook them at around 220º and always have a moist product and never have any fat remnants left over.  I've never foiled butts but I do have an opinion about it..    I only foil ribs and flats.

Of course, that's just my 2¢.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Cliff H.":216oq038]To answer your ? Joker, I pulled the butt at 190 and rested it for two hours in a cooler.  There was a good yield from the butt.  One small ball of fat, a few small pockets here and there.  There was a 1/4" layer off fat that made up the bottom that could have been trimmed.


You'll probably get a mixed view here but here's mine.     But 1st, I reread the whole thread and saw that this was your 1st attempt, so, my question about how you like the panned butt over that cooked on a grate...     I like to take my butts to 200 - 205º but will settle for 195º.  I cook them at around 220º and always have a moist product and never have any fat remnants left over.  I've never foiled butts but I do have an opinion about it..    I only foil ribs and flats.

Of course, that's just my 2¢.[/quote:216oq038]
EDIT:  I forgot to mention that I always rest the butts for a minimum of 2 hours and shoot for 4 hours before pulling.  Resting is a must.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks for your input Joker.  The only real issue I had was that while I was pulling the meat apart I could FEEL the Cholesterol.  

Next time I will cook a little longer. :!:


----------



## Finney (Jul 21, 2006)

They both looked great Cliff.
Great first attempt.
Get a pair of the big black gloves that Tx BBQ rub sales.  That makes the pulling go easier.  While you're pulling, throw the meat into a pan and the fat into the garbage.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 21, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> *There wasn't much run off so the seasoning really soaked in there and came out very strong.*
> 
> I don't think you over seasoned the meat.  What happened was by cooking it in the pan, the fat and seasoning had no place to go but back into the meat and through the cooking/evaporation process they became concentrated, thus leaving the strong flavor.
> 
> ...



Overall Cliff, you did a fantastic job.  I only wish my first pulled pork and chuck turned out as good as yours did!  What till you make a sandwich today, I guarantee you like it better today than you did yesterday.  BBQ always tastes better the next day, than it does the same day you've slaved over the pit cooking it!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 21, 2006)

That looks awesome Cliff !!!! =P~  =P~  =P~  =P~  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## wittdog (Jul 21, 2006)

Tastefully done Cliff =P~ That looks awsome...


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks for the complements fellers


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 21, 2006)

Looks awesome cliff......makes me wanna do another chuck  =P~


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 21, 2006)

Great looking food there Cliff!!


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 21, 2006)

Great job =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2006)

Well, welcome aboard SisterBea.  Nice to have another woman on here.


----------



## Wittdogs B (Jul 23, 2006)

looks great cliff-- i needs to gets me some butts this week!! won't do another chuck for a long while, but yours looks good!

Welcome cliff's mom!


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Puff's picture*



			
				sisterbea said:
			
		

> Oh Puff, I love the picture by your name!!!! I put a barrett in one of those outlets one time. I never told my folks. HA!!! I just knocked it out and got a buzz!!!


I'm sure i've done that a few times myself :!: 
Welcome Sista' B :!:


----------

